# Volkswagen I.D. Vizzion concept unveiled in Geneva ? A flagship electric sedan that VW says will hit production by 2022



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












Euro Press Release said:


> I.D. VIZZION: Volkswagen shows the future flagship of the I.D. family
> 
> Study is a realistic vision for a Volkswagen of the future
> Range of up to 650 kilometers allows long trips
> ...





US Press Release said:


> VOLKSWAGEN UNVEILS ALL-ELECTRIC I.D. VIZZION CONCEPT AT THE GENEVA MOTOR SHOW
> 
> The fourth member of the I.D. Family features Level 5 automation and artificial intelligence
> 
> ...




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## PrettyHateMachine (Jan 11, 2018)

In before all the posts completely dumping on it and talking about how much new VW's suck.



Personally, I like it. I hope they keep the styling details for these I.D. cars mostly intact when they enter production.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

PrettyHateMachine said:


> In before all the posts completely dumping on it and talking about how much new VW's suck.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I like it. I hope they keep the styling details for these I.D. cars mostly intact when they enter production.


I'm not dumping on it, but man, 2022 is a long way off from a production standpoint . . .


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Rob said:


> I'm not dumping on it, but man, 2022 is a long way off from a production standpoint . . .


3 1/2 years is not that far off. Only one model cycle away.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

The only things I don't like about it are that it's show car pie-in-the-sky gibberish, yet billed as a "realistic" car. There will be exactly zero production cars in 2022 from any manufacturer with no permanently fixed steering wheels. :facepalm:

The overall shape, layout of the driveline, coloring, crispness, proportions and all of that is fine. I'd just like to see what upcoming cars may actually look like even if they're a few years away. Design exercises are great, but they're not (or shouldn't be) the end-all, be-all for car shows, especially the interiors of cars. That's where most concept cars go off the deep end, including this one. :beer:



Chris_V said:


> 3 1/2 years is not that far off. Only one model cycle away.


Yeah, if that thing is hitting the market in 2022 then the production line guys are thinking "ZOMG! That's only the day after tomorrow!"


----------



## IgorRGTI (Apr 7, 2010)

So, no visual controls in the car at all. What's the point of a car then? Why not just ride the bus, hail an electric autonomous Uber, etc?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

IgorRGTI said:


> So, no visual controls in the car at all. What's the point of a car then? Why not just ride the bus, hail an electric autonomous Uber, etc?


Read my post. That's simply _not_ going to reach production that way. _Nobody's_ car in 2022 is going to reach production that way. 

There also won't be any holograms, the "dashboard free" front won't be produced, nor will those seats and carpeting. It's all "look at me" ridiculous show car fluff.


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

IgorRGTI said:


> So, no visual controls in the car at all. What's the point of a car then? Why not just ride the bus, hail an electric autonomous Uber, etc?


Volkswagen says in 2022 the production model will have a traditional cockpit with a steering wheel. Dimensions are Phaeton size...


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

I like the design on the ID line (not counting the lack of real controls). Now shut up and execute on these!


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

Rob said:


> I'm not dumping on it, but man, 2022 is a long way off from a production standpoint . . .


And that’s not even factoring in the additional 18 months until the US will see it :laugh:


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Knowing Volkswagen this will come out in 2040 and then not even happen then.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

_"The car has no dash panel, as the concept vehicle is primarily operated *by gesture and voice control*."_

Folks who talk and argue with their hands will probably drive the AI in this car absolutely bonkers... :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah, the production version won't look anything like that.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

They can keep the whole self-driving nonsense. If I don't want to drive, I'll hop on the bus.


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

Ready for the Haunted Cars MEGA THREAD!!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vb22 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Live Photos*

https://www.carscoops.com/2018/03/vw-d-vizzion-concept-futuristic-look-2022-production-car/


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

I wonder if it will be forced into having a grill to sell? :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

boogetyboogety said:


> _"The car has no dash panel, as the concept vehicle is primarily operated *by gesture and voice control*."_
> 
> Folks who talk and argue with their hands will probably drive the AI in this car absolutely bonkers... :laugh:


Check with Zaphod Beeblebrox on the starship "Heart of Gold" to see how that works out. If I remember the phrasing correctly it's "You have to hold infuriatingly still to keep listening to the same intergalactic radio station." :laugh:


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

You mean like this:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

vb22 said:


> https://www.carscoops.com/2018/03/vw-d-vizzion-concept-futuristic-look-2022-production-car/
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Well, she doesn't look bored, so there's hope :laugh:.

That said, I really like this. I'm digging the front and rear LED accent strips, and I like how the grille-less front end apes the look of the Arteon.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

It looks like a Fast had a bastard love child with a Kia Stinger.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

I mean.. its as "fine" as a subway car. I care just about as much about it as I would which particular model of subway car I'm riding in. If I'm not driving it I certainly don't give sh!t how it looks or performs. Anymore than I would care how a taxi cab looks.


----------

